# Vonage in Mexico



## m55vette

OK! We are here and in our new home in the village! So nice to be in our home if even for a few weeks ( for now!) We brought or US Vonage modem to Mexico and want to know if we can use it while we are here to call the States. My wife needs to work from Mexico for a week. Anyone on the forum using a Vonage from the US while they are here? And if so, how does one get it to function?What are the steps needed to install?

Gracias in advance for your consideration.

Mike & Deb


----------



## Ana Hernandez

m55vette said:


> OK! We are here and in our new home in the village! So nice to be in our home if even for a few weeks ( for now!) We brought or US Vonage modem to Mexico and want to know if we can use it while we are here to call the States. My wife needs to work from Mexico for a week. Anyone on the forum using a Vonage from the US while they are here? And if so, how does one get it to function?What are the steps needed to install?
> 
> Gracias in advance for your consideration.
> 
> Mike & Deb


not sure, never used Vonage before. However, we do use Skype to call the U.S. on our computer. It is cheaper than making regular phone calls and works rather well. I also have family in the U.K I call using Skype. so if you do not figure out how to use Vonage here, perhaps that can work for you.


----------



## bournemouth

m55vette said:


> OK! We are here and in our new home in the village! So nice to be in our home if even for a few weeks ( for now!) We brought or US Vonage modem to Mexico and want to know if we can use it while we are here to call the States. My wife needs to work from Mexico for a week. Anyone on the forum using a Vonage from the US while they are here? And if so, how does one get it to function?What are the steps needed to install?
> 
> Gracias in advance for your consideration.
> 
> Mike & Deb


Yes you can - your Vonage modem believes it is where ever your phone number is from - no problems at all. Now - steps to install - we'll have to hope someone else chimes in here - the problem that I remember is setting it up for your computer modem but it is a fairly simple process for those who are technically inclined - which I am not. Google may help you with this step.


----------



## NC to Mexico Gal

m55vette said:


> OK! We are here and in our new home in the village! So nice to be in our home if even for a few weeks ( for now!) We brought or US Vonage modem to Mexico and want to know if we can use it while we are here to call the States. My wife needs to work from Mexico for a week. Anyone on the forum using a Vonage from the US while they are here? And if so, how does one get it to function?What are the steps needed to install?
> 
> Gracias in advance for your consideration.
> 
> Mike & Deb


Do you have an internet connection to your home through Telmex? Just plug in your Vonage phone line like you did in the US (through the modem) and it should work. We had no problem. We use ours to call the US all the time. Vonage has a pretty decent troubleshooting site on set up so I'd check their site as well.

Good luck.


----------



## m55vette

bournemouth said:


> Yes you can - your Vonage modem believes it is where ever your phone number is from - no problems at all. Now - steps to install - we'll have to hope someone else chimes in here - the problem that I remember is setting it up for your computer modem but it is a fairly simple process for those who are technically inclined - which I am not. Google may help you with this step.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> We set it up with the help of a very nice man who charged us 200 Pesos for his effort, the trick is having two phones, one for the DSL, one for the local phone line, other than that, Vonage is same as setting up in US or your point of origin. We are speaking to our daughter as I write this.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


----------



## m55vette

Okay sports fans. I have it. I had to get the local guy over here and pay him a whopping 200 pesos (less than $20) to get this set up for me. So here's the skinny:
You need two phones, first. This didn't occur to me as Vonage is my only phone in the states. Here I have TelMex, which is what my DSL is connected to, ***so***...I just needed a second device. 

Next, the phone you will be using for Vonage goes in the #1 jack in the Vonage modem. Cat 5 cable from Vonage modem goes to the TelMex modem in any one of the (4 in my case) LAN jacks. 

Next, DSL from filter (the one coming out of the actual phone jack in the wall-yes, you need the filter) to TelMex modem and the phone from the filter to the TelMex phone. 

Voila! Now you can pick up your Vonage phone and happily call all your loved ones (and in my case, customers) just like you would at home. 

My only setup issue now is that I can't get my wireless headset to work, but think that may be because I didn't get a phone with two jacks in the back. I'll look for something else tomorrow in my travels around Ajijic. 

Hope this helps someone in a similar situation. Hasta pronto!


----------



## Salto_jorge

Vonage in mexico

It is a perfect combination, all you need is an ISP.

In GDL we subscribe to a cable provider for TV and internet services and have had our vonage phone down there for several years at more then one location.

Vonage permits one to make calls to any location in the USA for free using your 10 digit USA number.

With vonage you can also call land lines in mexico using the proper codes. 011-53-xxxxxxxxx without an issue.

The good part about vonage is that your computer does not have to be on for anyone to call you or to place calls.


When it comes to wiring issues and cables, I have several powerline high speed devices (4) that I use within my home. These devices use the electric wires in the home.


----------



## telcoman

Yes it will work, even over wireless as long as you have a broadband connection. Telmex does not block VOIP. I have used Telus digital phone down there which is the same principle. If you wish to use it though a laptop connected to wireless, you need to plug it into the ethernet port then bridge the ethernet & wireless in software. It's easy, just look under help for bridge connections. Test it out on your home wireless. I am going to try a magicjack down there next year out of curiosity.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We have a friend with Magic Jack, here in Chapala, using Telmex Infinitum service. He says it works just fine.


----------



## telcoman

RVGRINGO said:


> We have a friend with Magic Jack, here in Chapala, using Telmex Infinitum service. He says it works just fine.


Nice to know,its nice & compact and I can simply call forward my home number to it.


----------



## rckrckr

*Magic Jack*



telcoman said:


> Nice to know,its nice & compact and I can simply call forward my home number to it.


Using Magic Jack in Manzanillo. Works perfectly; very clear reception on both ends.


----------



## dinqro

In reality, all you need to do is plug it into your router, no special setup really required. Just bring the Vonage box and plug it into your router, that should be it.

I don't use Vonage, but rather a different VoIP service, no problem. I have my NA number here alongside my Mexican one, separate phones for each.


----------



## moisheh

We use Magic Jack in Mexico. I have a Canadian local phone number and my friends and office can call me with no LD. I have used it for 5 months and it is not perfect but acceptable. I have already saved the cost of the device. I keep tinking: There must be a catch!!

Moisheh


----------



## telcoman

I just bought one with a vancouver phone number so I am glad it works. I had Telus digital phone until a month ago, but they have dropped the service. The quality of that in Mexico was excellent


----------



## anadelarosa

Hola,

Just to get it right, you connect the telephone that is going to be used with Vonage with a telephone cord to the Vonage modem and thats it. I just got my vonage modem here in mexico but i think im doing something wrong.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Saludos


ana





m55vette said:


> Okay sports fans. I have it. I had to get the local guy over here and pay him a whopping 200 pesos (less than $20) to get this set up for me. So here's the skinny:
> You need two phones, first. This didn't occur to me as Vonage is my only phone in the states. Here I have TelMex, which is what my DSL is connected to, ***so***...I just needed a second device.
> 
> Next, the phone you will be using for Vonage goes in the #1 jack in the Vonage modem. Cat 5 cable from Vonage modem goes to the TelMex modem in any one of the (4 in my case) LAN jacks.
> 
> Next, DSL from filter (the one coming out of the actual phone jack in the wall-yes, you need the filter) to TelMex modem and the phone from the filter to the TelMex phone.
> 
> Voila! Now you can pick up your Vonage phone and happily call all your loved ones (and in my case, customers) just like you would at home.
> 
> My only setup issue now is that I can't get my wireless headset to work, but think that may be because I didn't get a phone with two jacks in the back. I'll look for something else tomorrow in my travels around Ajijic.
> 
> Hope this helps someone in a similar situation. Hasta pronto!


----------



## telcoman

I am assuming vonnage used a similar modem to what I used to have with Telus digital phone. In that case was a siemens with 2 RJ-11 phone jacks & 2 rj-12 ethernet jacks. See http://vb.net/products/SIEMENS/SIMO3610.pdf If you connect ethernet cable to the telmex modem. (I think you use the lan jack). If there is a voip indicator it should flash & then go solid after about 30 seconds. If that happens you shoudl have dial tone out of of the phone jacks.

If your computer is on wireless like a laptop you need to plug the vonnage module into the ethernet port on it, then bridge the ethernet to the wireless in software.


----------



## pappabee

I have used magicjack both in the states and here and have had only two problems. Since it's a VOIP my computer must be on to receive calls. With the computer off I get nothing but I do get a notice that someone has called. The other problem is that depending on the wim of the internet connection it sometimes takes a moment or two to connect so a few hello's are possible. BUT, you can't beat $16.00 or so each year.


----------



## Salto_jorge

Connect the Vonage modem to the internet and your telephone to port #1.
Power up the modem. 
The lcd screen will let you know what is taking place.

I assume that you have a vdv21-vd or newer modem.
This modem and the newer ones have a diagonist feature.
Using the menu buttons you can have the modem test the internet connection.
It can also test its conection to the vonage system.

Please post the results.

If you purchased a used modem or a modem at a store, you may have to contact vonage with some information. Can contact them on the www if needed.

The vonage modem does not require nor does it connect to a computer.

Your computer can be plugged into the vonage modem www port if you do not have a router, hub or switch.

The cable from the cable modem should go to you router/hub/switch first, if not then the vonage modem first.


----------



## leegarcia-chanley

bournemouth said:


> Yes you can - your Vonage modem believes it is where ever your phone number is from - no problems at all. Now - steps to install - we'll have to hope someone else chimes in here - the problem that I remember is setting it up for your computer modem but it is a fairly simple process for those who are technically inclined - which I am not. Google may help you with this step.


This is my first post on expats. We have lived in Vallarta for 6 months, moved here from the states. In the states, I used vonage for three years primarily as a business line. Brought my router with us, plugged it into the dsl cable or internet through the cable and it worked as soon as I plugged it up. You don't need to pay anyone to do it for you, just plug it in as you would in the states. The vonage world plan is great for making international calls, I have clients in the United Kingdom, Canada and elsewhere, calls are crystal clear especially on dsl.


----------

